# Mallow Cardigan, interesting back, plain front knit



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Found this while I was searching for another pattern. Love the back! So many patterns have a pretty front and plain back so this is really different! Pattern is free in a .pdf file

I think it could be made in a shorter length too , just below where the design ends on the back.

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/mallow


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

different and very pretty


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks.
Now I'm wondering if I were to add a border at the hem, would it look out of place? I thin I'd like to, but not certain.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

It would look okay at the bottom. Even a border on the sleeves would look great


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

The border at the front is done by picking up stitches and knitted on last so I think putting a matching border at the bottom and cuffs would be a fantastic idea


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

really pretty - and even without that fabulous back it would still be a great sweater!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I like the idea of a border. Otherwise the cardigan just stops, it does not look finished.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> I like the idea of a border. Otherwise the cardigan just stops, it does not look finished.


Yes, that exactly how I feel, and I like the idea of the same (narrow) on the sleeves as well. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's a lovely pattern but, for some reason, I am not keen on drop shoulders even though a lot of people like them..


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> It's a lovely pattern but, for some reason, I am not keen on drop shoulders even though a lot of people like them..


But don't you think you could adapt the pattern on the back to a non-drop shoulder pattern? All in all a plain front sweater with a surprise on the back is a neat idea!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Love the pattern on the back. I would probably pick a cardigan pattern I liked and adapt this back to it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JuneS said:


> But don't you think you could adapt the pattern on the back to a non-drop shoulder pattern? All in all a plain front sweater with a surprise on the back is a neat idea!


Might put the back on a nice top down raglan. I admit it. I'm lazy and I hate sewing knitted things. They always bunch up on me. I just don't have the patience. Just me probably.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Might put the back on a nice top down raglan. I admit it. I'm lazy and I hate sewing knitted things. They always bunch up on me. I just don't have the patience. Just me probably.


Not just you. I have yet to master a neat seam. Maybe never will??


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> Not just you. I have yet to master a neat seam. Maybe never will??


Funny I can ease a sleeve into a blouse ( sewn on machine) with my eyes closed. LOL


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the Lateral braid would look really nice


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Funny I can ease a sleeve into a blouse ( sewn on machine) with my eyes closed. LOL[/quote
> 
> Me too. Could we be related?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> WindingRoad said:
> 
> 
> > Funny I can ease a sleeve into a blouse ( sewn on machine) with my eyes closed. LOL[/quote
> ...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty cardgan,thanks for posting.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Love the back of the cardigan; think I'd be tempted to include some of that open lacework on the front shoulders, maybe 'dribbling' down like the edges of a shawl to the ribbed edging.

I love the idea of finishing the hem and cuffs with a matching border too.

Now..... If only i didn't go out to work and had limitless hours to spend timping around with the pattern till it looked like the picture in my minds eye..... Ahhhhhh!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Have this in my to do list, just do not have the enthusiasm to knit big items at present sticking the shawls etc :thumbup:


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

JuneS said:


> Found this while I was searching for another pattern. Love the back! So many patterns have a pretty front and plain back so this is really different! Pattern is free in a .pdf file
> 
> I think it could be made in a shorter length too , just below where the design ends on the back.
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/mallow


I have this on my ever-growing "to do" list  I love the back!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I was excited to try this until I noticed that the back is charted. That is a bit of a challenge for me! Maybe one day. Thanks for finding and posting though. It is unusual to find such a lovely pattern as a free PDF.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful pattern, thanks!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Lovely pattern thanks for the link. It does need some modifications to get rid of curl at bottom edges and also front band. But back is terrific. I will use it for a sleeveless vest which will be perfect when just a light garment is needed. Maybe drop shoulder...will think about that.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I like this but would make it shorter.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Really beautiful, interesting back. I, too, would make it a wee bit shorter.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

After looking at the pattern, I think it would be pretty withoutnthe sleeves too.. worn like a shrug.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

That's really pretty!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

That is beautiful, thank you for sharing the link!


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree, I would shorten it and have it button down the front.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW! Simplicity! Love it.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very pretty thanks for the link


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I really like that! I'm a bit busty and actually hate it when people stare at my chest, so I prefer the pattern in back.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you June. 
I love the back design. Very feminine.
In my to-do list.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

elegant piece of work. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I love it!!!! thanks


----------



## Krunch (Nov 15, 2014)

Oooh! I DO love this back. I think the simple front makes the back even more dramatic.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

JuneS said:


> All in all a plain front sweater with a surprise on the back is a neat idea!


That is the appeal and the surprise on the back makes the garment. Love it. Does look like a very involved pattern on the back.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely Cardigan, thanks for sharing the link


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Downloaded it.
Thank you for the pattern.
I just may try this!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

That is really pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------

